# Dogtra 1700/1900



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

it looks like dogtra doesn't make the 1700 anymore and now have a 1900. the features look the same. does anyone know the differences (if there are any) between the two?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

They still make the 1700. Look on the website under 'Obedience/Service K-9'. 

*1700NCP (Fully Waterproof)* Sporting dog unit for mild-mannered to stubborn 
disposition dogs.










 The new, fully-waterproof 1700NCP featuring Liquid Crystal Display (LCD) screen with number display is a first in the e-collar industry. The LCD window on the transmitter indicates the intensity level for the most accurate intensity control of any e-collar on the market today. Other features include LCD battery life indicator, half-mile range, long-lasting, rechargeable Ni-MH batteries, nick and constant stimulation, and the non-stimulating pager mode.
 
Being the lead dog in the e-collar industry means always pushing the envelope with forward thinking designs and technology. The innovations of the Dogtra 1700NCP have 
just increased that lead! 

*1700NCP* *$299.[SIZE=-2]99[/SIZE]* 
*1702NCP* (2-dog) *$429.[SIZE=-2]99[/SIZE]*


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the 1700, you might do an all call to see if anyone has a used one for sale.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a 1700 but unfortunately I lost the transmitter earlier this year. Dogtra offered to replace it for $150 which I thought was pretty reasonable. 

They still show the 1700 on the Dogtra www but it seems like it is disappearing from retailers www's. Looking at the difference between the 1700 and 1900 they both have 1/2 mile range, both are waterproof, both have the same features with the nick/constant 0 to 127 rheostat and page. The 1900 looks to me the transmitter is physically smaller and retails $50 cheaper. Thats what I see.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

The buttons are reversed. 
If you look at the manual for 1900, the nick/stim buttons are on the side and the pager button is on the front of the transmitter, the opposite of the 1700. I have the 2-dog 1700 and was looking to buy another unit (I have 4 dogs that I occasionaly take out to run together) and was interested in the 1900 and I think it was 3500 (the "super x") untill I saw the button placement. I can't be hunting around in the dark, trying to remember which button to push on which transmitter... But that is the only reason I didn't buy one...

It does look like they are phasing out the 1700 in favor of the 1900. When I looked at the 1900, the best deal to be found was at altmoor.com

Hope that helps.


----------

